# Custom Heatsink Orion 250 HCCA ?



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Found this on kijiji. Is it legit ?

Old School Orion 250 HCCA Car Amp - BRAND NEW IN BOX!!! - Ontario Electronics For Sale - Kijiji Ontario Canada.

BRAND NEW IN BOX - NEVER BEEN INSTALLED

I paid over $1000 each for these amplifiers over 15 years ago. Retail was over $1400 because of the custom heatsink treatment.

You will never find these amps available in this condition again. These were custom ordered for me when I was a car audio salesperson. They have a custom heatsink as all other HCCA amps are red in color. I have two of these beautiful amps for sale at $500 each. They are brand new in the box, never been installed no scratches, perfect condition. Specs below... I also have power wire or anything else you need for you car audio system.

POWER OUTPUT
2 x 50 @ 4 Ohm
2 x 100 @ 2 Ohm
2 x 200 @ 1 Ohm
2 x 400 @ .5 Ohm
1 x 200 @ 4 Ohm
1 x 400 @ 2 Ohm


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Robb said:


> Found this on kijiji. Is it legit ?
> 
> Old School Orion 250 HCCA Car Amp - BRAND NEW IN BOX!!! - Ontario Electronics For Sale - Kijiji Ontario Canada.
> 
> ...


Apparently this is true. Another forum member has a few 425s in the bare metal for sale. IIRC the red was standard. The black and bare silver could be special ordered. There is a thread on it. I think his name is Sancho. Try searching for the thread!


----------

